# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT Started, when does libido come back?

## trueX

29
5'11
195

Did 12 weeks 500mg Test E. Tomorrow will be 14 days that ive been on PCT, and 28 days after my last shot. Im taking Nolvadex 20mg ED, Clomid 50mg ED Week 1-2, 25mg ED week 3-4-5, and Aromasin 10mg ED, so far 2 weeks of this and to be quite honest sometimes I couldnt have sex even if I wanted to. Was mid sex with my GF and just went soft, cant focus AT ALL and have no drive whatsoever.

Was just wondering as a general time frame when your looking to get your libido back?

EDIT: O and am I the only one who takes the oral nolvadex and it makes my tongue tingly / numb?

----------


## redz

Take some cialis for now.

----------


## trueX

did a search and found a few threads that lead to the same thing, some guys just say they can only get hard if they are lucky and took a good 2 months to get back into full swing. hmm




> Take some cialis for now.


will check on that also, have been talking to my Dr about TRT and having my bloodwork done tomorrow, it should be bottomed out as im off cycle and 2 weeks into PCT. If thats a no go currently, Ill ask him about some cialis.

----------


## trueX

Bump

----------


## yeti as3

Run HCG next time 250iu e4d and stop 7 days before pct. This helped me a lot.

----------


## vaders4

how was your sex drive before? Not to sound gay but were you the type to masturbate daily or have sex daily?

----------


## trueX

> how was your sex drive before? Not to sound gay but were you the type to masturbate daily or have sex daily?


was just fine, yes I would either jerk off 1-2x per day , or jerkoff and have sex with my GF. Was pretty sweet.....was

----------


## xnotoriousx

damn that kind of freaks me out...


Is this pretty normal even when you run clomid and nolva?

----------


## vaders4

I'd love to know this too... if I start my cycle May 1st, and I'm done July 1st, and have a broken dick july/august I'm going to be pissed.

----------


## CaliPhotog

> I'd love to know this too... if I start my cycle May 1st, and I'm done July 1st, and have a broken dick july/august I'm going to be pissed.


It is possible. Totally depends on the individual. I did a cycle of Superdrol/H-Drol and I lost my libido for 2 months after a 4 week Clomid/Nolva PCT

----------


## Necrosaro

Mine came back fine but my cycle was an easier one and didn't have the same effect as yours did. Noticed it in about 2 weeks on Clomid

----------


## trueX

update: I HAVE noticed it is coming back, have had a couple successful go's if you get my drift, I guess it just takes time and taking the PCT daily. Got my blood levels checked, and they are back in normal range which only took 3 weeks !

----------


## will_work

cia from arr!!!!!!!! i love that shit
thanks arr...i am now a porn star

----------


## crazy_rocks

what is cialis called on arr?

----------


## crazy_rocks

haha. never mind i found it. Tadalafil citrate. the other guys link didnt work at first.

----------


## trueX

mind throwing a link up, im looking on ar-r .com and not finding it. possibly out of stock?

----------


## CJG560

> mind throwing a link up, im looking on ar-r.com and not finding it. possibly out of stock?


This?

----------


## trueX

yes thanks I was being an idiot and searching for only the Tadalafil name. thanks

----------


## Triple Stack

I stocked up a few bottles of the Cia from AR-R .....It's my new recreational drug addiction! And much cheaper than prescription. 

It's been a necessity to get me through my PCT...

----------


## Jon the Rooster

> I stocked up a few bottles of the Cia from AR-R .....It's my new recreational drug addiction! And much cheaper than prescription. 
> 
> It's been a necessity to get me through my PCT...


What dosage was used & when, eg.. daily x a day or before sex?

----------


## Jon the Rooster

Nevermind I found the answer!! :7up:

----------


## Triple Stack

I take 1/2 ml and it lasts about three days. 

I take it a couple hrs before I think some mojo's a brewin...

Have fun!

----------


## trueX

O WOW its that effective? Mine should be here soon and im pretty excited.

----------


## RIPSpawn

Three weeks is about the normal time. That's how long it took me.

----------

